# One Polarion PH40 vs. 4x warrior III at same time



## vee73 (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi, This is My flashlight test.
40W Polarion vs. 35W+35W+35W+35W=140W Microfire.

One Polarion PH40 vs. 4x warrior III at same time

http://www.kuvaboxi.fi/julkinen/28d5d+vesa-polarion-ph40-vs-3-piece-warrior-iii.html


----------



## DM51 (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: Polarion PH40 vs. 3 piece Warrior III simultaneously*

Those are really nice photos! What a beautiful setting!

I hope you don't mind, but I have reproduced one of them here, so people can see straight away. It's the one with the PH40 on the left and the Warrior 3 on the right. (Please tell me if you want me to remove it from this post.)


----------



## electrothump (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: Polarion PH40 vs. 3 piece Warrior III simultaneously*

That Polarion rocks. 

DN


----------



## vee73 (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: Polarion PH40 vs. 3x warrior III at same time*



DM51 said:


> Those are really nice photos! What a beautiful setting!
> 
> I hope you don't mind, but I have reproduced one of them here, so people can see straight away. It's the one with the PH40 on the left and the Warrior 3 on the right. (Please tell me if you want me to remove it from this post.)


 
Right side is really 35W+35W+35=105W Microfire. As you can see first picture My site, all four flashlight together same time.

40W Polarion vs. 35W+35W+35W=105W Microfire.

Please don´t remove picture.
Would You please reproduced more picture?


----------



## vee73 (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: Polarion PH40 vs. 3x warrior III at same time*



electrothump said:


> That Polarion rocks.
> 
> DN


 
YES, I love My Polarion!!!:kiss::kiss::kiss:

Beautiful forest and My flashlight:
http://www.kuvaboxi.fi/julkinen/284uz+vesa-valottelureissuilta.html


----------



## TheGreyEminence (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: Polarion PH40 vs. Three piece Warrior III simultaneously*

Congrats to these fine pictures! 
I´m also a PH40 and a Warrior 3 Owner...:thumbsup:


----------



## GhostReaction (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: Polarion PH40 vs. Three piece Warrior III simultaneously*

Thanks for the contribution! The Helios is a breed apart from other compact HID


----------



## DM51 (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: Polarion PH40 vs. Three piece Warrior III simultaneously*

vee73, it is possible your kuvaboxi host site enables you to display pictures. I don’t read Finnish, so I cannot tell. 

If each picture has its own URL on the site, all you have to do is put it inside “IMG handles”, like this: *{IMG}pic-url{/IMG}*, but changing the curly brackets there for square ones. The photo should then display automatically here. 

If kuvaboxi does not enable this, you can use a host site like photobucket. You open an account there (it is free) then you upload your photos, probably much the same way you did with kuvaboxi, and follow the instructions.

Photos for display here on CPF must be no larger than 800 x 600 pixels, so they may need resizing before putting them up here.


----------



## Polar Light (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: Polarion PH40 vs. Three piece Warrior III simultaneously*

Thanks Vesa for beautiful pictures.

You can link your pics from kuvaboxi.






Edit: This is picture from Vesas collection


----------



## vee73 (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: One Polarion PH40 vs. 3x warrior III at same time*

Would anybody tell Me, why Polarion is so bright light? How it is possible?


----------



## TheGreyEminence (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: One Polarion PH40 vs. 3x warrior III at same time*

My guess is that 50% goes at the Bulb and the other 50% to the Reflector.
The best HID-Bulb is useless if you got a shitty reflector....
Polarion is a masterpiece of both :thumbsup:


----------



## vee73 (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: One Polarion PH40 vs. 3x warrior III at same time*



TheGreyEminence said:


> My guess is that 50% goes at the Bulb and the other 50% to the Reflector.
> The best HID-Bulb is useless if you got a shitty reflector....
> Polarion is a masterpiece of both :thumbsup:


 
Still I wonder, why One 40 W Polarion is better than 3x Warrior 35W, so 105W ???


----------



## Isak Hawk (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: One Polarion PH40 vs. 3x warrior III at same time*

Wow, that polarion is just awesome oo: I really really want one, but 2.2k? ouch!


----------



## Patriot (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: One Polarion PH40 vs. 3x warrior III at same time*

Very cool. I've never seen an HID comparison like this. It really puts things in perspective. Speaking of perspective, the angle is really great because you're able to see the full output of the each light. Nothing is wasted into space and all the light is falling onto visible terrain. 

Nice job!


----------



## TheGreyEminence (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: One Polarion PH40 vs. 3x warrior III at same time*

Annother reason might be the Light Temperature, measured in Kelvin.
Microfire´s have a relatively high Light temperature, around 7000K if i recall correct.Polarion got around 4500K.The higher the "colder" and the more into "blueish".I think for the human eye a cold colour temperature, even with the same amount of Watt, looks not so bright like a lower with less K like the Polarion has....So the advantage might be achieved a bit with cheating the human eye 
Nevertheless.....Polarion IS top!


----------



## vee73 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: One Polarion PH40 vs. 3x warrior III at same time*



TheGreyEminence said:


> Annother reason might be the Light Temperature, measured in Kelvin.
> Microfire´s have a relatively high Light temperature, around 7000K if i recall correct.Polarion got around 4500K.The higher the "colder" and the more into "blueish".I think for the human eye a cold colour temperature, even with the same amount of Watt, looks not so bright like a lower with less K like the Polarion has....So the advantage might be achieved a bit with cheating the human eye
> Nevertheless.....Polarion IS top!


 
"Cheating eye" Yes maybe. And My camera?
So, why anybody put them lights 7000K ?:mecry:


----------



## vandraiss (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: One Polarion PH40 vs. 3x warrior III at same time*

Your posts and photos are interesting but make a true comparison of the 2 lights difficult. You have compared 1 Polarion to 3 Warrior III's. Can you post a comparison shot that shows us 1 Polarion versus 1 Warrior III in the same setting? Thanks


----------



## vee73 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: One Polarion PH40 vs. 3x warrior III at same time*



vandraiss said:


> Your posts and photos are interesting but make a true comparison of the 2 lights difficult. You have compared 1 Polarion to 3 Warrior III's. Can you post a comparison shot that shows us 1 Polarion versus 1 Warrior III in the same setting? Thanks


 
OK. Maybe tomorrow evening... Let see..(finland time)
Maybe I get 4 Warrior III.

1 Polarion versus 1 Warrior III
1 Polarion versus 2 Warrior III 
1 Polarion versus 3 Warrior III 
1 Polarion versus 4 Warrior III 

That is intresting.


----------



## DM51 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: One Polarion PH40 vs. 3x warrior III at same time*

How many Warrior IIIs do you have?!?! LOL! 

Could I suggest you use a tripod, as it is difficult to hold a camera completely still for shots like these.


----------



## vee73 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: One Polarion PH40 vs. 3x warrior III at same time*



DM51 said:


> How many Warrior IIIs do you have?!?! LOL!
> 
> Could I suggest you use a tripod, as it is difficult to hold a camera completely still for shots like these.


 
I have 2 Warrior III. 1 is my frend. 1 is dealer.

Yes, You can suggest Me:twothumbs But I don´t have tripod:mecry:


----------



## Ken J. Good (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: One Polarion PH40 vs. 3x warrior III at same time*

Thanx vee73 for sharing these images.

I've already done a 1st gen Warrior III against the the little brother of the Helios, the Model X1 (35-watt - 3,400 lumen) here:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/181675

These threads are a good example of why you can't accept the internet specs/manufacturer's claims at face value.

The Warrior III is claiming the same output as the X1.... 
Toe-to-toe says it all.

I state in that the thread, I think the Warrior III is a good light with respect to dollar/performance ratio.

One more thing, Vee73. I know you specifically asked me if we had anything in the pipeline that was going to trump the 40-watt. I told you, nothing that I was aware of. At the time, I had no idea that the 50-watt was on the rise and basically ready for full production.

I would personally would like to do something to address this situation with you if you want the 50w over the 40w. If you want to email me at: [email protected], we can talk about it privately.

The 50 watt is going to give you a larger area of coverage in the focused area of the beam. I am looking forward to the beam shots on the 50w.

With the additional output, you are trading that for some runtime until the higher capacity/higher cost batteries are in production.

I am not sure when the new lights/batts will be available. Patiently waiting for the word.

Finally, as I stated in another post, as I had the opportunity to speak with the man behind the Polarion lights, I gained a deeper appreciation for why these lights do what they do, especially in comparision to others.

The reflector and lamp assembly alone cost more than some of these Chinese lights. Yes you can take a cool looking body, a battery, a lamp and reflector and use cheap labor to bang out a pretty decent product.

But you cannot get to the quality and consistency level of the Polarion. Simply slapping components together will not get you there.

Polarion's are not for everybody, but I do believe they have been shown on many fronts to be leading the way right now.


----------



## TheGreyEminence (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: One Polarion PH40 vs. 3x warrior III at same time*

Amen! :twothumbs


----------



## vee73 (Feb 25, 2008)

Ken, I send email to You, soon... :twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs

Hi everybody. 
1 Polarion vs. 4X Warrior III 
(sorry my bad pictures)
http://www.kuvaboxi.fi/julkinen/28d5d+vesa-polarion-ph40-vs-3x-microfire-warrior-iii.html


----------



## Patriot (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: One Polarion PH40 vs. 3x warrior III at same time*



vee73 said:


> Ken, I send email to You, soon... :twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs
> 
> Hi everybody.
> 1 Polarion vs. 4X Warrior III




So, was it three warriors or four?


----------



## Ken J. Good (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: One Polarion PH40 vs. 3x warrior III at same time*

The main page says x3, but you there are individual pictures listed.

One of them is x4.

I personally like the image from over a mile away in the the weather....:santa:


----------



## DM51 (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: One Polarion PH40 vs. 3x warrior III at same time*

vee73, somehow we're going to have to try to persuade you to use a tripod with your camera, lol. That is such a beautiful setting, and the pictures would be even better if they weren't a bit blurred.


----------



## vee73 (Feb 26, 2008)

DM51 said:


> vee73, somehow we're going to have to try to persuade you to use a tripod with your camera, lol. That is such a beautiful setting, and the pictures would be even better if they weren't a bit blurred.


 
Sorry, tower was absolutely full. And I take pictures very fast and I dont know were is My Tripod.
:mecry:


----------



## Patriot (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: One Polarion PH40 vs. 3x warrior III at same time*



Ken J. Good said:


> The main page says x3, but you there are individual pictures listed.
> 
> One of them is x4.
> 
> I personally like the image from over a mile away in the the weather....:santa:



Ok, I found the one with four K3500s but it was blurry...no tripod... just giving you a hard time Vee73 

Here is a little bit larger version of the 3 K3500s vs. PH40, since that link takes a long time to load.


----------



## vee73 (Mar 6, 2008)

Now here is one new picture Polarion vs. 4 x K3500R. It is much better picture, not so blurry.
I take Blurry picture of, and put new old place.
Please, somebody copy new picture this thread?:thinking:

http://www.kuvaboxi.fi/julkinen/28d5d+vesa-polarion-ph40-vs-4x-microfire-warrior-iii.html


----------



## Polar Light (Mar 6, 2008)

vee73 said:


> Please, somebody copy new picture this thread?



This one?


----------



## Patriot (Mar 6, 2008)

vee73 said:


> Now here is one new picture Polarion vs. 4 x K3500R. It is much better picture, not so blurry.
> I take Blurry picture of, and put new old place.
> Please, somebody copy new picture this thread?:thinking:



Going from the text in the link, this is the 4 x Warrior in 800x600:


----------

